# Dead Whitney Houston jokes...



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

Come on people, it's never to soon. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

There's going to be a huge line outside of Whitney Houston's funeral next week. Which, coincidentally, is what killed her.

What's the difference between Whitney Houston and my piece of junk car?
At least my car can hit 50.

Whitney Houston to star in her new film. The Bodybag.	    

Whitney Houston died just hours after being asked to be a judge on the next season of X-Factor. 
Personally I think she made the right decision.	    

Black,single mother dies of drug overdose.
What's all the fuss about?	    

What's pink and sits on the doormat?
Whitney Houston's valentines cards.

 I think it's time to take Whitney off the 'maybe have sex with' list, and move her onto the 'definitely have sex with' list.      






5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Seriously bro? I mean what, she's been dead a day and your going to come at her like that ^^..


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 12, 2012)

Some of us are a bunch of insensitive pricks.  Those jokes were gold though.


----------



## Mig139 (Feb 12, 2012)

Now we actually have proof that crack actually kills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Seriously bro? I mean what, she's been dead a day and your going to come at her like that ^^..



A day? Has 24hrs past already? I slept in today.....

So did Whitney 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## colochine (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol awesome.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Come on people, it's never to soon.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...




Let me know when you wifey dies, I will piss on her grave. its a joke of course


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Let me know when you wifey dies, I will piss on her grave. its a joke of course



Grave? Graves cost money...


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

A full day of Whitney Houston on MTV.
I don't know who is in hell, me or her.	    

Many people saying Whitney died so young, but to be fair 48 is probably past the life expectancy in wherever she's originally from.	    


Such a shame. I was even having a wank over Whitney when I found out she was dead. It made me cry and I never got to come.
Thank fuck. The last thing I need is my DNA at yet another crime scene.	    

With Whitney Houston now dead I think we'll see a vast improvement in her live shows	    


"Bobby Brown breaks down on hearing news of Whitney."
Hardly seems like an appropriate time to start dancing.	    


What's black, lies on the floor, "Will Always Love You" and has white stuff around it's nose?
A border collie.	    


Whats the difference between Amy Winehouse and Whitney Houston?
About 204 days.	    


What's the difference between Whitney Houston and Amy Winehouse?
If you get a move on, Whitney is still warm	    






5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Seriously bro? I mean what, she's been dead a day and your going to come at her like that ^^..


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Let me know when you wifey dies, I will piss on her grave. its a joke of course



Odd fetish you have there....I like it!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 12, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


 
Ya so what! Get at me...


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Seriously bro? I mean what, she's been dead a day and your going to come at her like that ^^..




People. Before we start making Whitney Houston jokes lets just remember that her body is not even cold yet. Sooo....you know....its still kind of okay....to.....you know.....do stuff to it.	    







5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2012)

*Done.*



hypo_glycemic said:


> Ya so what! Get at me...








*LEAVE WHITNEY ALONE!*


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2012)

"Houston - you no longer have a problem."


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

A suicide note, supposedly by Whitney Houston, is now doing the rounds on the Internet.

Obviously a fake. Everyone knows black people can't write.	    



5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 12, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> *LEAVE WHITNEY ALONE!*


 
Is that all you got thresh..some stupid fuckin pics of your girl crying because she doesn't get enough cock? Or is that your girl crying after she saw your little baby dick??


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Is that all you got thresh..some stupid fuckin pics of your girl crying because she doesn't get enough cock? Or is that your girl crying after she saw your little baby dick??



No, it's the first thing that came to my mind. I envisioned you crying over the nasty things Thresh wrote...I'm not Thresh.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> No, it's the first thing that came to my mind. I envisioned you crying over the nasty things Thresh wrote...I'm not Thresh.



Haha






I would be Thresh 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Is that all you got thresh..some stupid fuckin pics of your girl crying because she doesn't get enough cock? Or is that your girl crying after she saw your little baby dick??



Hate to break it to you, but that's actually a guy


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing personal Hypo but this is Anything Goes....wrong.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2012)

djlance said:


> Hate to break it to you, but that's actually a guy


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

djlance said:


> Hate to break it to you, but that's actually a guy



Lol


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2012)

Jokes aside her life went downhill when Bobby Brown came into her life.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

Apperently Whitney Houston died in the bath.

She must have had a heart attack from the strain of carrying the water four and a half miles on her head.	    



5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 12, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Apperently Whitney Houston died in the bath.
> 
> She must have had a heart attack from the strain of carrying the water four and a half miles on her head.
> 
> ...


 
Alright, I'll give you that one. That's good!


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Alright, I'll give you that one. That's good!






5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

I leave for a few hours and nothing new? :-/


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2012)

"With your shit stained undies and your cocaine tongue you get nuthing done”

Guns and Roses.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2012)

Why did Whitney Houston snort Splenda?  She thought that it was Diet Coke.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2012)

What was Whitney Houston's worst hit?

The one that killed her.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2012)

I heard her drug dealer is inconsolable


----------



## MyK (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd like to take this opportunity to congratulate whitney houston on 24hrs of sobriety...


----------



## Thresh (Feb 12, 2012)

MyK said:


> I'd like to take this opportunity to congratulate whitney houston on 24hrs of sobriety...



Columbian economy is now expected to crash.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 12, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Columbian economy is now expected to crash.



Nah bro, Mexican cartel drug war has ended


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe she isn't dead just waiting to exhale!


----------



## meow (Feb 12, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Apperently Whitney Houston died in the bath.
> 
> She must have had a heart attack from the strain of carrying the water four and a half miles on her head.
> 
> ...



I laughed hard bro.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 13, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Jokes aside her life went downhill when Bobby Brown came into her life.



After they got divorced people that knew them came out and said that Whitney was actually the one that brought the drugs into the relationship and Bobby was never the addict type before.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> After they got divorced people that knew them came out and said that Whitney was actually the one that brought the drugs into the relationship and Bobby was never the addict type before.



I just think that it's a coincidence that when she hooked up with him it was all downhill from there.

Upon further investigation I did find this which makes me think differently.

*Whitney Houston: Goody Two-Shoes to Bobby Brown?*

Whitney Houston: Goody Two-Shoes to Bobby Brown? - ABC News


> Whitney Houston's pure majestic voice was honed in the choir of her Newark, N.J., Baptist church, but, as America's pop princess, she would seemingly stray far from her gospel roots into a tumultuous marriage to singer Bobby Brown and down a dark path into drug addiction.
> 
> Many saw her marriage to Brown, a former New Edition member, in 1992 as the tipping point toward her decline.
> 
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Seriously bro? I mean what, she's been dead a day and your going to come at her like that ^^..



Fuck all that! Dead is dead. It is as funny today at it ever will be.


----------



## cube789 (Feb 13, 2012)

Could be a South Park episode coming out of this


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 13, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> "Houston - you no longer have a problem."





Speaking of Apollo 13 and Whitney, what did they have in common?

A crack problem.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 13, 2012)

See you in hell bitch.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 13, 2012)

South park episode would be amazing 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 13, 2012)

MyK said:


> I'd like to take this opportunity to congratulate whitney houston on 24hrs of sobriety...


That was funny!
And look,I have been bombarded with this poor Whitney shit and how much she will be missed and how great she was.Why is it these celebs. get a free pass?I mean yeah,sucks that anyone drops dead but you hear about joe blow worker hooked on pills,coke whatever and he or she is painted as a scumbag loser.You get someone like Whitney,who has all the money and connections to get any help(like in these fucking rehabs that are like the 4 seasons)she needs and what do I hear?The news media for the last 24/48 hours pulling the "how great she was" and "how much she will be missed","we are checking into the dr."ect.
It make me fucking nuts!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> That was funny!
> And look,I have been bombarded with this poor Whitney shit and how much she will be missed and how great she was.Why is it these celebs. get a free pass?I mean yeah,sucks that anyone drops dead but you hear about joe blow worker hooked on pills,coke whatever and he or she is painted as a scumbag loser.You get someone like Whitney,who has all the money and connections to get any help(like in these fucking rehabs that are like the 4 seasons)she needs and what do I hear?The news media for the last 24/48 hours pulling the "how great she was" and "how much she will be missed","we are checking into the dr."ect.
> It make me fucking nuts!





People mourn artist. I didn't dig her music, but I know her music touched a lot of people. They are missed because they improved the lives of a lot of people with their art. Nobody really gives a fuck about Joe Blow the construction worker, because he didn't really do anything that connected with the masses on an emotional level.

If I liked her music, I would probably be sad that she died. But I didn't, so let the dead Whitney jokes continue.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 13, 2012)

KelJu said:


> People mourn artist. I didn't dig her music, but I know her music touched a lot of people. They are missed because they improved the lives of a lot of people with their art. Nobody really gives a fuck about Joe Blow the construction worker, because he didn't really do anything that connected with the masses on an emotional level.
> 
> If I liked her music, I would probably be sad that she died. But I didn't, so let the dead Whitney jokes continue.


----------



## bundle (Feb 13, 2012)

"...and I I I I will  always beeeee...." dead


----------



## Mig139 (Feb 13, 2012)

Candlelight vigil for Whitney.....too soon?


----------



## bdeljoose (Feb 14, 2012)

What's 8 inches long and won't get sucked on Valenines Day? 

Whitney Houston's bong


----------



## Thresh (Feb 14, 2012)

Mig139 said:


> Candlelight vigil for Whitney.....too soon?



Haha


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 14, 2012)

Mig139 said:


> Candlelight vigil for Whitney.....too soon?


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 14, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


>


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 14, 2012)

Alright!!!! Enough is enough!
Just heard that Gov. Christie has said that the American flag will be at half mast in New Jersey to remember Whitney Houston. Look,good singer whatever,but what about all the New Jersey war veterans that come back with limbs blown off or worse,dont come home at all.They dont even make the fucking paper half the time. But some drug addicted diva,that had all the money and channels available to get herself some help that the normal Joe blow couldnt even imagine gets that respect! Am I missing something?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


>



Hahahaha, nice!


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bobby Brown was her downfall, I agree


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know what's keeping Gov. Christie from exploding, they must have some really strong chairs in Trenton


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 14, 2012)

Only in America will they have a flag at half mast, in Australia where i live, we would have a national holiday if someone important like Julia Gillard died, and we would celebrate the fuck out of it, in my country they burn our flags on Australia day…….


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 14, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


>



Classic


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 16, 2012)

View attachment 40256


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Whitney Houston candle light vigil !


----------



## big60235 (Feb 16, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Jokes aside her life went downhill when Bobby Brown came into her life.



I think it's more like this.....

Her life went downhill when Bobby Brown came in her!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Truth...


----------



## Thresh (Feb 18, 2012)

Illkid said:


> View attachment 40256



Love it


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## 07bobber (Feb 18, 2012)

What is 6 inches long and not getting sucked on Valentine's day? Whitney's crack pipe!


----------



## ceejay (Feb 19, 2012)

i hated her


----------



## malk (Feb 19, 2012)

Its sad people mocking the dead,she was an amazing woman..one
of the greats, RIP.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 19, 2012)

malk said:


> Its sad people mocking the dead,she was an amazing woman..one
> of the greats, RIP.



Fuck her


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Feb 20, 2012)

#

Knock knock.......

Knock knock.......

Knock knock knock knock knock knock knock....

Hurry up Whitney, I need a shit.	    
#

What's the difference between a Diva and a diver?

Only one of them can breathe underwater.	    
#

Whitney Houston's funeral is being streamed live on the Internet.

I think I'll watch it on my Blackbury
#

What's dry, white and fluffy?

Whitney's towel.	    
#

Isn't it somewhat ironic that a woman who hasn't been clean for years managed to die in a bath?	    
#
Quite suprised that Whitney Houston wasn't nominated for Best Rock Performance at the Grammys	    
#






5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Feb 21, 2012)

Come on people, the corpse might still be warm 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------

